# What to fish for on the Thornapple River?



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Dose anyone know what I can fish for on the Thornapple River east of Thornapple Lake? I have a hunting lease where the river runs through. We have deer camp set up year round and I'd like to take the kids camping and do some fishing. I don't care what we catch as long something bites once in awile.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

From what I've heard, there's a ton of smallies in there. I'm not sure of anything else however. (Other than carp, which I know for fact that there are a gazillion of! :lol: )

Take care...Sid


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Smallmouths along with some nice pike at times.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

In the lake there are walleye,muskie,pike,bass and panfish. I know of people catching all species in the river also.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Talked with an old friend today and he claims to be doing well for catfish the last few years on it.


----------



## Alibi (Jan 31, 2004)

Small mouth and northern probably most common with pan fish of course. There are some muskie and walleye that you occassionally get lucky at during the proper seasons.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

If it's above the dam at Nashville,you probably won't see any Muskie or Smallmouths.
Lots of Northern Pike,Suckers,and some Carp & Catfish.Occasional small Largemouths.
Below the dam at Nashville,you might catch anything that is in the lake.

Years ago there used to be alot of Smallies and Rockbass and a few Trout,above the dam all the way to Potterville..Then the DNR poisoned the river with the intention of planting trout.Then after they poisoned it they decided it wouldn't support trout.Since then,Pike,Sucker's & Carp are the most abundant species.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

What about the Grand Rapids end of the river?? Say, near Ada??


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

I've never fished that end.
There was someone that posted about catching some smallies near the covered bridge a while back.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

fishing addict said:


> I've never fished that end.
> There was someone that posted about catching some smallies near the covered bridge a while back.


I.ve heard it's a good place to look for Flatheads. I think the state record came from that area.


----------

